# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Before & After pics of a friend on superdrol! **Comments welcome**

## Bojangles69

Hey guys, a friend (21 y/o / approx 168lbs) has been on superdrol (masterdrol 20 clone) for 3 weeks and mailed me these pics and wanted to see what you guys think because he knows I value what people say on these forums.

Just an honest opinion no more no less please.. 
And please dont ask about the darker after pics, I have no clue why he took them like that its annoying. Dont harass me about it bitches!!  :Chairshot: 

But now you know the lighter one is before, here go look and thank you.

----------


## T-MOS

looks slightly leaner in the after pic but i see no increase in mass

----------


## KZRSOIZE

hes on a good diet!!!

----------


## CHAP

I had just finished a superdrol cycle and put on a good bit of size.

----------


## IM708

those pics suck

----------


## Bojangles69

Yeh the pics do suck but his diet is also on point.
I started helping him with it a few weeks back before he started cause he wasn't getting enough calories and he was taking the superdrol to lean out more then really bulk up.

----------


## Bojangles69

I have more pics though I'll put them up later, one more before and one more after. I'll try to photoshop some light into the second one so its easier to tell this time. Thanks again!

----------


## kickinit

shoulders forward and shoulders back and along with the pics make it hard to say if there is ANY change.

----------


## Darksyde

it looks like he switched the light off for the second one. dramatic!

----------


## HILLBILLY

I don't really see much of a difference, especially if he was taking superdrol.

-JJ-

----------


## Bojangles69

Ok lol, he read the thread & just sent more pics. Please let me know if you can see better now, thanks!



First pic is a before pic, last 2 are afters.

----------


## Dukkit

leaner.... not really any mass increase. 

what are his specific goals for the cycle? 

and his height?

----------


## Reed

Yeah I gotta say he didn't really looked like he put on any mass for something as strong as superdrol

You sure he is on a good diet. Are there watching him eat every meal he should be eating or is he like most, they say they have a good diet but their body fat levels and gains speak louder than words......

----------


## Bojangles69

> leaner.... not really any mass increase. 
> 
> what are his specific goals for the cycle? 
> 
> and his height?


His goals were to actually cut on the superdrol and he wasn't thrilled about the idea of putting on muscle.
So I got him on a lean diet 40gms fat/125gms carbs/250gms protien a day and hes been lifting like normal but doing a ton more cardio. I'm concerned about him losing muscle but hes more concerned about getting his bf% lower.

I would have got him some clen but I think he needed the superdrol to at least maintain the muscle while he cut.

----------


## Bojangles69

> Yeah I gotta say he didn't really looked like he put on any mass for something as strong as superdrol
> 
> You sure he is on a good diet. Are there watching him eat every meal he should be eating or is he like most, they say they have a good diet but their body fat levels and gains speak louder than words......


Yeh by "good diet" I didn't really mean for bulking, I meant good for cutting/leaning out.

I think for the 3 weeks hes been on hes actually made great improvements. Looks a nice deal leaner, more solid, not bigger but its not what he wanted anyway. So I think its pretty impressive compared to the improvements he was making on the other crap he was taking. (superpump which did shit)

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

those were pretty solid gains imo.

----------


## eatrainrest

looks liek gyno to me

----------


## Gaspari1255

General rule of thumb...don't cut on Superdrol, lol.

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

he'd know if he had gyno.

----------


## Bojangles69

> General rule of thumb...don't cut on Superdrol, lol.


*A LOT* of people cut on superdrol I'm not even sure where you got that from.
Pheraplex no cause it kills your cardiovascular system but superdrol works great especially if your concerned about losing muscle.

----------


## Bojangles69

> looks liek gyno to me


Yeh I was telling him if he ever considered running test down the road that hes def gyno prone.
But if you at the before picture, before he ever took superdrol (or anything at all) his nips actually look bigger, in the after pics its less prevalent imo

----------


## Gaspari1255

> *A LOT* of people cut on superdrol I'm not even sure where you got that from.
> Pheraplex no cause it kills your cardiovascular system but superdrol works great especially if your concerned about losing muscle.


High dosage of H-Drol is a MUCH better cutter.

----------


## Bojangles69

> High dosage of H-Drol is a MUCH better cutter.


I always thought H-Drol was much weaker then superdrol but I'm gonna have to look into that, thanks!

----------


## Gaspari1255

It is weaker but when you run it very high (100-150mg ED) it is really one hell of a cutting drug. Not too harsh on the body either.

----------


## ray0414

looks like an improvement for sure, looks like some fat is gone from the midsection, id say for 3 weeks looks like a very solid improvement.

----------


## Deltasaurus

H-Drol.???? why over others?

----------


## lovbyts

bumping due to search on sdroll
looking at the first pict the only difference I see is the lighting, even the date is the same????
Also the dude is SKINNY, no muscle mass  :Frown:

----------


## iballin09

It looks like he wasn't flexing in the first pic and was in the second pic and maybe the shadows in the second pic make everything look better. Maybe i missed it but did he do BF before and after or weight after? either way the second pic does look better. just dont know if he got his $ worth.

----------


## sizerp

> It is weaker but when you run it very high (100-150mg ED) it is really one hell of a cutting drug. Not too harsh on the body either.


Yo Gaet-

I did an H-drol cycle @ 50mg ED. Was taking some liver support with it, however still noticed some pain in my liver. I can't imagine what 100-150mg would feel like. Maybe it was all in my head, or I'm sensitive to orals. Do you know if enzymes would be through the roof for a while after a 100-150mg PH cycl ofr H-drol like mentioned?

----------

